# GPU Support Radeon HD 6xxxx



## danny (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm using RadeonHD drivers for my FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE desktop PC for 


> AMD Radeon HD 6310 GraphicsATI


with all ports up to date. 

I'm glad resolution 1920x1080 works out of the box. However, Xorg needs a lot CPU and watching videos without 2D acceleration is not as smooth as I hoped.

I recently read about kernel mode-setting and getting the latest Radeon drivers from GIT.
So, what are my options here?


Regards, 
Danny


----------



## xibo (Aug 4, 2012)

AFAIK KMS works only for Intel GPUs, as the Radeon driver relies on TTM which is not yet implemented in FreeBSD.


----------



## danny (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks xibo. 

Are there xorg.conf options to play with to improve the performance a little, even though GPU is not yet supported?


```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"                # [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "R        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>
        Option      "backingstore"              "True"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "radeon"
        VendorName  "Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI"
        BoardName   "Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]"
        BusID       "PCI:0:1:0"
EndSection
4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]
```


----------



## danny (Aug 26, 2012)

Are there any plans for AMD Radeon HD 63xxx GPUs to be supported during the next couple of FreeBSD releases, or are we forced to use Linux on those cards?


----------



## adamk (Aug 26, 2012)

There is no one working on radeon support and, as far as I've seen, no one has even expressed an interest in it.  Until someone does, it's doubtful we'll see support in the next couple of releases.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, there's been interest on the part of users, and the Foundation has expressed interest in funding the development.  It is probably more a lack of people qualified to do the work than anything else.  kib could do it, certainly, and I think has offered to write some things that are useful to both AMD/ATI and Intel.

I wonder if something like a kickstarter project would get enough funding to attract someone normally busy with other paying work.


----------



## shepper (Aug 27, 2012)

@danny


> Are there any plans for AMD Radeon HD 63xxx GPUs to be supported during the next couple of FreeBSD releases, or are we forced to use Linux on those cards?



The radeon driver is further along in OpenBSD and I believe that the 6310 has been recently added to current.
Dmesg


----------



## adamk (Aug 27, 2012)

That's odd...  I haven't heard anything about HD6xxx support in OpenBSD.  Can you tell us where you're getting this information from?  For what it's worth, that dmesg simply shows the kernel seeing the HD6xxx GPU in that machine as a vga device.  Nowhere is the radeon DRM attaching to the device, which is what I'd expect for any support from the Xorg radeon driver.

Adam


----------



## shepper (Aug 27, 2012)

> vga1 at pci0 dev 1 function 0 "ATI Radeon HD 6320" rev 0x00
> wsdisplay0 at vga1 mux 1: console (80x25, vt100 emulation)
> wsdisplay0: screen 1-5 added (80x25, vt100 emulation)
> radeondrm0 at vga1: apic 2 int 18
> drm0 at radeondrm0



from the following link:

Recent commit for pcidev idOpenBSD current log


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 27, 2012)

Those don't amount to much, unfortunately.  The first just adds ID for a particular card.  The second updates OpenBSD to the newer ATI driver, 6.14.6.  That driver runs on FreeBSD, too.  I've been running it for weeks.

The problem is that the AMD/ATI driver wants KMS for cards newer than the 4000-series.  FreeBSD now has that for Intel video, but needs a lot more work for the ATI cards.  This is complicated work involving the kernel and video drivers, and that combination of knowledge is rare.


----------



## shepper (Aug 27, 2012)

My impression was that work is being done and OBSD is focusing on radeon and FBSD has put their effort into intel.

It would be fairly easy to test.  The base install for OBSD includes xorg.  It would take about 20 minutes to install OBSD current to a usb thumb drive and then boot from the thumb drive.  If you try this please post your results.


----------



## adamk (Aug 27, 2012)

The latest OpenBSD snapshot (from just yesterday, August 26th) only works with the vesa Xorg driver on my HD6850.  This does not surprise me, frankly, as I spend a great deal of time in #radeon on Freenode, along with the only OpenBSD DRM developer (oga aka. Owain Ainsworth).  I'm pretty sure I would have heard if things had changed significantly recently.

Also, just for the record, oga had newer intel GPUs working in OpenBSD with the intel driver well before FreeBSD had such support.

Adam


----------



## c_geier (Aug 28, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I wonder if something like a kickstarter project would get enough funding to attract someone normally busy with other paying work.



I'd certainly be interested in helping fund this. Missing AMD HD6xxx support is the only thing keeping me from running FreeBSD on my Desktop and my Laptop.


----------



## ronald (Mar 2, 2013)

*gpu amd activity*

There is new activity on this subject.
See https://wiki.freebsd.org/AMD_GPU


----------



## adamk (Apr 24, 2013)

We have lift off:


```
OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAYMAN
OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.5
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
```

Requires some fooling around with the graphics/dri port to get the r600 gallium driver to build. I haven't done anything more than test glxinfo, but so far so good.


----------

